# Looking for lease or club near buford, ga



## mlm2448 (Jan 23, 2011)

Im looking for a bowhunting property to lease or a club to join near buford, please send me a pm, post here or call me @ 484-459-2318

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## mlm2448 (Feb 3, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## mlm2448 (Feb 19, 2011)

still looking


----------



## cmghunter (Feb 22, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## Big Andy (Feb 22, 2011)

If you find any and need a hunting partner let me know.


----------



## mlm2448 (Mar 1, 2011)

big andy, ill let you know if i find something


----------

